# Nass Sunday 10 a.m.



## mattm59 (May 18, 2012)

*Nevermind*

due to overwhelming response, all circuits are busy.:-?

Nah, we got 4 going, and we're all incredibly good.... whitewater paddlers:wink: . Feels strange never getting a response on the biking boards.


----------

